

The Typography and Layout behind the new Signal vs. Noise redesign - fadeyev
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3285-the-typography-and-layout-behind-the-new-signal-vs-noise-redesign

======
ryansloan
Interestingly, I found this kind of hard to read. I think there's just too
much leading in the body text - I could feel my eye moving as I was reading.
Decreasing the line height to 1.25em felt better to me.

